# Kinda bored - what to do with 125g?



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

I just cleaned my 125g, all equipment is ready. However, not really sure what to do with it. The typical stuff is getting kinda boring. 

Any unique ideas?

Not interested in:
Discus/angelfish
Aquascaping
African Cichlids
SW


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

axolotl tank, easy to keep, easy to manage. You can pet it too.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Have you considered delving deeper into a particular species by breeding them? Raising fry might be interesting as you see them go from nondescript to distinctly coloured/patterned.

Pick something that isn't too easy i.e. not livebearers.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I've always wanted to giving breeding E/B Jack Dempsey's a go. 

Where you thinking to.use the tank as a display tank or as a tank to tinker with?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

well duhhh..... I know u said no saltwater ,,, but duhhh saltwater ..lol

how about a brackish tank with some sorts of brackish fish puffers ...

look forward to seeing what u can do with it .

its a blank slate


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

How about a Fire eel!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

One thing I've always wanted to try, and which I think a 125g would be perfect for, is to build a self-sustaining paludarium ecosystem.

By "self-sustaining", I mean no feeding and no water changes, just occasional top ups.

There would be a slope to create the terrestial portion, planted with bog plants. The aquatic portion would have duckweed or frogbit, maybe even a lily.

I would populate it with guppies, cherry shrimps, and some kind of small amphibian.


----------



## slipfinger (May 11, 2016)

Dutch Style!

Plants only is the way to go.

Learning to grow and scape with different plants and seeing how they react to changes in nutrients, Co2 and light levels is actually quite rewarding.

Here is an article by Bart Laurens - DUTCH STYLE AQUARIUM. Tell me some of those tanks aren't amazing!


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

slipfinger said:


> Dutch Style!
> 
> Plants only is the way to go.
> 
> ...


Or that.

Man this forum needs a like button


----------



## rayjay (Sep 6, 2014)

Unfortunately by not wanting SW you eliminate one of the most interesting tanks, that of seahorses.


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Jealous of your empty 125.....

What about a river manifold? Rachel O'leary did one in a 150-amazing variety of cool fish and minimal plants.

Looking forward to seeing whatever you decide.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

coldmantis said:


> axolotl tank, easy to keep, easy to manage. You can pet it too.


Haha that's a pretty interesting idea. Just not a fan of those, a bit ugly imo.



infolific said:


> Have you considered delving deeper into a particular species by breeding them? Raising fry might be interesting as you see them go from nondescript to distinctly coloured/patterned.
> 
> Pick something that isn't too easy i.e. not livebearers.


Yea I've considered it. I have some Altum and Dantum angels I can try to breed. Since they're pretty rare, I do want to preserve the species. Should I divide the tank into 3 breeding sections? Because the Dantum will spawn however fry won't survive. I can only have this 1 big tank as opposed to a breeding setup with multiple tanks.



tom g said:


> well duhhh..... I know u said no saltwater ,,, but duhhh saltwater ..lol


haha yea SW is too expensive and high maintenance for me. Also don't want to deal with the learning curve right now.



solarz said:


> One thing I've always wanted to try, and which I think a 125g would be perfect for, is to build a self-sustaining paludarium ecosystem.
> 
> By "self-sustaining", I mean no feeding and no water changes, just occasional top ups.
> 
> ...


yea there's some awesome terrariums and Palidariums out there. Maybe some variation of this could work. The tank has glass lids already to hold humidity and I have a mist king system in the closet.



slipfinger said:


> Dutch Style!
> 
> Plants only is the way to go.
> 
> ...


A planted aquarium would look awesome. Could just stare at it for hours. My only concern is when I get busy and I can't maintain it, that's usually when things start going downhill until tank tear down in my exeprience.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

cb1021 said:


> haha yea SW is too expensive and high maintenance for me. Also don't want to deal with the learning curve right now.


Actually, it doesn't have to be.

I was thinking about getting this a while back:

http://www.fluvalaquatics.com/us/product/10528-evo/#.WkZ3R9-nE-U

Then all you need is a skimmer that fits in the back compartment, and you're good to go!

The small size also makes it easy to control water parameters. Contrary to FW, SW is actually easier at smaller volumes.


----------



## Professor Monkey (Jan 8, 2015)

Rainbow fish tank. Dozens of gorgeous species and their ability to change colours in accordance to their mood is spectacular. They're slow growing and require patience to see them reach their full potential. 
I recommend buying from a local breeder as the commercially grow fish are very prone to hybridization and won't be as nice as a pure strain.


----------

